# does anyone here know how to jailbreak a kindle fire?



## Kindlerz.com (Feb 12, 2012)

please let me know. i wanna jailbreak mine. thank you


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not too sure about the morality of discussing it here...  But I would recommend searching XDA Developers' forums for better information.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you use Mobileread.com?  There are lots of techie type people there, and they have a forum for the Fire.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Bake a nail file into a cake and send it to the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As jailbreaking or rooting is against Amazon's terms of service, we don't allow discussion here of how to do so.

Also note that doing so will void your warranty.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I once saw in a movie where they tied a rope around the bars in a window then attached the other end to a cow and had the cow pull out the bars ... do you have a cow?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Locking thread as (1), as Ann said, we don't allow these discussions; (2) the OP is not engaging and (3) y'all are being silly.  Entertaining, but silly.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I once saw in a movie where they tied a rope around the bars in a window then attached the other end to a cow and had the cow pull out the bars ... do you have a cow?


If you want cool ways to break out of jail check out Mythbusters -- they've used salsa, antacid, hair ropes. . . lots of stuff. 

(Yes, using my moderator powers to add to the silliness.   I'll stop now.  )


----------

